# super snow raptor????



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

as some of you know i mixed up a few eggs earlyer in the season. now im paying the price of doing so :bash:

first up are the two males which were incubated at 89f they both have bright ruby red eyes so im thinking both super raptors?

32g









the youngest male 










now for the 4 females which were incubated at 80f, all have dark ruby red eyes

1, i think tremper supersnow?










2, this one im really not sure on?
7g











3, this one is very very pale, but think tremper supersnow?
18g










4, now this one im thinking super raptor?
12g











thanks for any help : victory:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i think the other male is a super raptor and female number 2 a super snow talbino


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Super Raptors????*

_*You know my thoughts hun and after trolling through pages to find Super Raptor examples throughout the net, I am no better off, as you can see from all the links I sent you, so many Super Raptor girls look just like pale Tremper Super Snows, it's damn near impossible to tell. The white washed nose doesn't look obvious enough on many of the proven girls photo examples I sent you, so who knows.......
The only answer really is to hold all back and test breed in 2013 or sell as def SS Tremper, poss Super Raptors......personally I'd keep and test, as there really arn't a lot of Super Raptors about and I'd want to be sure.
You know where Sazz and I are if you want a hand with these 
and a new blood injection for proving them out laters :2thumb:*_


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Tricky mate......

Can't remember parents - so guessing at:

Both Males Super Raptor

Females
1 SSTremper
2 Mack Raptor?
3 SSTremper
4 Super Raptor or Light SSTremper


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

First just coz a leo is bright that dosen't make it a Talbino eclipse super snow.

This leo is nither expressing Eclipse or HET for Eclipse, A standed Talbino super snow.









*Yours.*

Male1/Talbino eclipse super snow(You can just make the color tone change).
Male2/Talbino eclipse super snow.

Female1/Needs proving, As white washed nose can some times be very small.
Female2/Talbino eclipse super snow.
Female3/Needs proving, As white washed nose can some times be very small.
Female4/Talbino eclipse super snow.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for all the replys : victory:

the two males i know came from a mack raptor x mack raptor pairing so both are super raptors 

the females are from the mixed up pairs ( mack raptor x mack raptor and tremper supersnow x mack snow het tremper) 

that is very intresting as female 2 an 4 both show big white washed noses and there eyes are slighty more red than the others.

thanks again for confirming what i thought :no1:

any other surgestions are more than welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

53bird said:


> thanks for all the replys : victory:
> 
> the two males i know came from a mack raptor x mack raptor pairing so both are super raptors


Hmm - you sure then?
:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Mack x Mack = super 100percent?
:whistling2:

I think they are. Problem is like Gazz says there is no definite way of saying for sure. Only test breeding will prove.
Suspected super raptor to raptor - would give all mack raptors. Maybe the best way to prove it?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Red One said:


> Hmm - you sure then?
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Mack x Mack = super 100percent?
> :whistling2:


53bird says that both parents of the males was Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow, 
So any Super snow from such a breeding would be Talbino eclipse super snow 100%.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Of course...

Late night and beer = not thinking straight.
:blush:


----------

